# Getting on the ice Sunday 1/6?



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Went out to mogadore Friday and managed a couple gills after a bunch of moves with erieangler and fish2win, looking to go out again Sunday, probably picking up a flasher in the morning then heading out. Would like to meet up with someone, safety in numbers. If anyone is getting out and wuldn mind an extra fishing buddy let me know. I don't have an ice spud and all the stories of falling through the ice have made me want to be as cautious as possible.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be out sunday, we can meet up. Were you guys off palm? Or CLR?

Evin


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

They started off at clr, said there was nothing so I met them up at palm, waters really shallow there, wish there were deeper parts with safe ice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey jbanker, i was at clr fri, were you sean's friend that drove out there with him ? i was in the 2 man schappel but was too afraid to get out of it due to the wind's whipping across the lake, did'nt wanna chase it to palm rd lol, i'll be back to the same spot tomorrow AM, that area was kickin' till the sun came out and the high pressure moved in. should be good tomorrow hope to see ya there. JON


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah Sean's buddy was erieangler I believe, I met up with him at palm around 1ish super slow then left and caught gills near dusk elsewhere, the wind was brutal, I don't have a shanty so I was really roughing it, hopefully it's not too bad tomorrow. 
Also, were u fishing in the early am before sunup and doing well? I've considered taking my lantern with me and fishing til about 6 or so if there's still a bite after dark, shouldn't be too incredibly cold tomorrow. I also considered wingfoot, but reports are sketchy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

don't know about the after dark bite, it was someone else with fish2win, erieangler comes from hartville area,nice guy too... gave me some coleman fuel for my lantern, saved my cold a$$ from freezing  anyhow i'll be on clr in the AM.with the high pressure moving out today and a front moving in tonight, it should be game on tomorrow, JON


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Never thought pressure actually made a difference? Hopefully it does cause the bite sure wasn't there yesterday, what does the depth look like over there? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Will be at Indian in the morning. Should be there by 0600.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm thinking about hitting Wallace in the morning. Where bouts are you in Parma?


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Right off of 54th just south of snow. Haven't been there on the ice yet, lost all my tiny spoons for trout, all I have it jig and maggot / waxworm set ups.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

We're basically neighbors. I'm between 54th and State. I'm gonna hit Petsmart later for some waxworms and probably hit Wallace tomorrow... Shoot me a pm if you wanna meet up and I'll give you my number. 

Might be game to hit somewhere else, just don't have the time to go all the way out to Skeet.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I hit Wallace today iced a a trout and a largemouth I lost one too. Saw some gills caught one guy had a couple crappie one was nice. Saw 2 other trout iced and a guy who came off when I was going on got two. Thinking wing foot tomorrow or maybe back at Wallace.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Hah, will do!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Kgone I gotta get your number too... We gotta go pull some daddies through the ice one of these days! What time you heading out?


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty solid, never seen crappie in there before, but I've heard of a couple spots that'd hold them, what were the trout hitting on?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

How was the ice on wallace kgone....?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I stopped at Wallace this afternoon around 4 and there were 6 or 7 guys out. They were kinda scattered around not all in the same area. Didn't walk out or talk to anybody though to get exact conditions. I'm headed there in the morning around 8-8:30...


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I might change it up on ya jbanker, sorry. i'm gonna stop at the foot a lil after 6 and drill my way out and check thichness. There was a report of 4-4 1/2 off the new boat ramp.

Evin


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead and I are hitting a body of water we've been waiting a long time to get on. Hope to post some fish porn later tomorrow.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Me and minnowhead me and minnowhead secret spot blah blah!!! You guys sound like your doing some secret agent stuff.lol just be careful quarries can ice differently. Have fun let me know how you did


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was planning on Mosquito, but might settle for Wallace instead!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just stocked up on trout bait and waxworms! Wallace it is.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

As did I... Spawn sacs even! It's a good thing I decided on Wallace as opposed to Mosquito, since I can't figure out where I put my ice tackle box! It's been stored for so long! My buddy and I should be there at about 8 or so, unless I hit the snooze button, lol, can't wait to freeze and stare at the Vex!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be in a green Eskimo.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

the carryout up at the top of the hill on prospect usually has waxies and maggots...havent been there in a month but shes usually got em...nothing like a drive thru bait store!


----------

